# Quick Cure and salt resistant Ich?



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have treated 3 goldfish for ich this weekend with Quick Cure and also added salt treatment to their quarantine tank. 3rd dose of QC was added last night, however, this afternoon my black moor shows a large white spot just in front of his tail fin on the right side, but all other specks of white have disappeared. This is where the ich first started showing up. Am I dealing with a resistant strain of ich or ?. How long does it take for all white specks to disappear? Unfortunately, this is a uncycled qt and I am watching parameters very closely: Nitrite-0, Nitrate-0, Ammonia-.5. Trying to attach photo in this posting, but not having much luck.


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

Were these fish in another tank originally? Not sure about the resistant ich but if they were in another tank I'm surprised the other tank mates dont have it.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, they were all in a larger 26 gal tank together. Treating them in the 5 gal was easier to keep an eye on them during treatment, so if any showed extreme stress, I could easily put them back into the main tank that had no treatment yet. The black moor I'm talking about was bought with another bl moor and a chocolate oranda, but those 2 died within a week of purchase. I already had 2 fantails before getting the other three...they have not exhibited signs of ich, but I've treated them also to be on the safe side. I guess it will be a wait and see approach. Will do wc tomorrow. Quick Cure states if further medication is required, do 25% wc and another 3 day treatment cycle.


----------

